# RESCUED/FOUND FOREVER HOMEUsed and Unwanted: Hero/Happy Ending!



## Vhuynh2

Omg. Is this a joke???


----------



## mudEpawz

gah... that is just awful.  my heart is breaking for the guy


----------



## Kylie

"Is this a joke???"

I wish it was!!!


----------



## Brave

Omg. My heart hurts for such a lovely creature. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dezymond

Some people truly are scum.

I really do hope that Golden finds a loving home.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Have you emailed them? I smell scam..but if it isnt that poor dog! Even if I was closer I wouldnt be giving $600 for him! I dont want to give that person a dime!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope their words come back to them one day "I no longer need you!"

Praying for this handsome boy to find a family to need and love him forever!


----------



## Ylan's Mom

This is beyond offensive...."No longer need you?!"...This golden does NOT deserve to be with people like that. 
I pray he finds a loving home...He will find a loving home!


----------



## Lilliam

where is he? I actually don't want to see his face....is he near the mid atlantic?

oh I just saw utica ohio


----------



## Castaway

I'm torn between not wanting the scummy seller to get a dime... and wanting to see that beautiful and innocent dog find the loving home that he deserves.


----------



## MikaTallulah

He is gorgeous! Such a sweet and trusting face! I hope he gets a great home with someone who will truly love him!


----------



## caroline162

I want him!! GAH! What would you do, if you seriously were looking exactly for this dog?! Transportation would be an issue, but even if I drove to Ohio - would you buy a dog off this person?


----------



## dborgers

I emailed a golden retriever rescue in nearby Columbus about this boy.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

dborgers said:


> I emailed a golden retriever rescue in nearby Columbus about this boy.


Great idea! Thank you dborgers!!!


----------



## Lightning

"Karma" someday the current owner will no longer be needed, but not soon enough!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dezymond

Castaway said:


> I'm torn between not wanting the scummy seller to get a dime... and wanting to see that beautiful and innocent dog find the loving home that he deserves.


the way I see it, $600 is a small price to pay for at least a decade of happiness. I'd adopt that dog in a heartbeat if I could.


----------



## caroline162

Uh yeah, fishy... right? I've never had a purebred dog, but this is what she wrote back when I asked his pedigree...

_I am waiting on his registration papers so I don't have his pedigree yet._ 

How is that possible? Wouldn't she know that when she got him?? And before she bred him? WTH?


----------



## GoldensGirl

I have moved this thread from the Main forum to the one for Rescue Cases. I hope those with more expertise than I have will make sense of what is happening here.


----------



## coppers-mom

caroline162 said:


> I want him!! GAH! What would you do, if you seriously were looking exactly for this dog?! Transportation would be an issue, but even if I drove to Ohio - would you buy a dog off this person?


 
Sometimes you have to overlook the person and go for the dog.


----------



## caroline162

With her weird answer to my question (would love an explanation from someone on here on that!) this is too risky for me to drive across three states to get this sweet boy. As much as I want him.


----------



## mylissyk

Read between the lines, she has no papers on him or the bitch having puppies, nor will she ever. Horrible backyard breeder.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Sounds to me they just want money. Its the same as buying a pup from a BYB..you line their pockets they will continue to do it..hopefully (but probably not) a rescue could step in. I would much rather give a rescue the money than that person!


----------



## caroline162

This just makes me so sad. She couldn't even take him out of the kennel to take his picture? Who knows where he will end up - another backyard breeder probably


----------



## caroline162

Oh and she also said _"He came from a breeder in Newark ohio." _No name even?


----------



## Pixie

"I no longer him" - What the h&ll are we talking about in here? A dog or an object that fufill its objective?! The "objective" in life of a golden is to love and be loved!

I dont even know what to say... I am a bit outraged in here!!!!

I hope he finds the home he deserves and far FAR away from those people


----------



## dborgers

"Max" - the subject of this thread - was 'sold' by his previous owners 6 months ago because the wife had a baby and the husband must have been too lazy to want to walk him (**&$%!!*). He is described as a gentle and sweet boy who was an inside family dog before this woman bought him at 1.5 years old to breed once with her female golden and threw him in a dirt floor cage in the back yard 6 months ago. She wrote back to me: "I only bought him (Max) to breed one time with my female retriever. I already have a male that is 14, too old now to use ...

And those poor puppies her female had today.

URGH 



> *THIS WOMAN's AD:* I have a two year old male golden retriever. He is AKC registered. I bought him to use for just one litter. She is having her puppies today and now I would like to sell him, I no longer need him.


----------



## Barkr

I am so temped by this sweet looking boy, it bothered me all night thinking about him being discarded like an too small bicycle. That smiling face!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

dborgers said:


> "Max" - the subject of this thread - was 'sold' by his previous owners 6 months ago because the wife had a baby and the husband must have been too lazy to want to walk him (**&$%!!*). He is described as a gentle and sweet boy who was an inside family dog before this woman bought him at 1.5 years old to breed once with her female golden and threw him in a dirt floor cage in the back yard 6 months ago. She wrote back to me: "I only bought him (Max) to breed one time with my female retriever. I already have a male that is 14, too old now to use ...
> 
> And those poor puppies her female had today.
> 
> URGH


Oh God, just praying someone save this beautiful dog, he doesn't deserve that.
It is not fair at all.


----------



## GoldenMum

coppers-mom said:


> Sometimes you have to overlook the person and go for the dog.


I agree Teresa, the dog is the one suffering, but that is why I now have 4 dogs! I hope someone can help this boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*

Praying someone will adopt this poor boy.
What about a rescue, if nobody wants him?


----------



## Kylie

caroline162 said:


> I want him!! GAH! What would you do, if you seriously were looking exactly for this dog?! Transportation would be an issue, but even if I drove to Ohio - would you buy a dog off this person?


If I could afford to, yes I would buy him from her. Here is why, 1) I would much rather have her have the $600 and know the dog is being loved (as much as I would hate her having it, the dog is worth it to me). 2) As an intact 2 year old (and gorgeous) male he is at a high risk of getting picked up by another byb or worse so that he can continue to be used to make puppies. 3) And finally, his face is breaking my heart! Of course I would take him if I could!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Karen519 said:


> Praying someone will adopt this poor boy.
> What about a rescue, if nobody wants him?


The owner is asking a fee of $600, Rescue Groups are non profits, they can't pay a rehoming fee.

If the owner would be willing to surrender him to a Group, they would take him. 

Since the owner is asking for a large fee, I doubt they would be willing to let him go into a Rescue. Seems the owner is more interested in recouping their money.


----------



## caroline162

Turns out she didn't even buy him from a breeder - she got him from a family that had a baby and got rid of him. I am debating the whole situation. Because yes exactly - he deserves a good home. ASAP.


----------



## Karen519

*So sad*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> The owner is asking a fee of $600, Rescue Groups are non profits, they can't pay a rehoming fee.
> 
> If the owner would be willing to surrender him to a Group, they would take him.
> 
> Since the owner is asking for a large fee, I doubt they would be willing to let him go into a Rescue. Seems the owner is more interested in recouping their money.


So very sad. Maybe they will consider a rescue group if they aren't successful in selling him. These people are so disgusting!


----------



## Kylie

caroline162 said:


> Turns out she didn't even buy him from a breeder - she got him from a family that had a baby and got rid of him. I am debating the whole situation. Because yes exactly - he deserves a good home. ASAP.


I would definitely want to see the situation first hand to make sure it isn't a scam though. I'm praying for this poor boy. :no:


----------



## Kylie

p.s. I did email to see if she was firm on the price.


----------



## robinrd

OMG I wish I never read this post Its really bothering me, I am so outraged!! This woman is heartless It is so sad that there are people out there like this and the people who sold him to her obviously didnt care where he went. I pray he finds a loving home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Karen519 said:


> So very sad. Maybe they will consider a rescue group if they aren't successful in selling him. These people are so disgusting!


I agree Miss Karen, let's hope so. 

Pretty boy, he deserves so much better.


----------



## cgriffin

Terrible!
Since they just seem to be in it for the money, I doubt that they will just give him to a rescue and of course, rescues will not pay $600 dollars for him, they just cannot.
I wonder what the original breeder of the Golden would say about the family getting rid of him and him ending up with that BYB?


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Praying praying for a good home for this sweet soul...


----------



## ShadowGolden

I get really angry when I see stuff like this. Shadow is my furry baby - he's my child. How can anyone treat a dog like they are nothing? Look at that sweet face. I'm so angry right now...


----------



## dborgers

*I'm gonna go get him*

I'm leaving for Ohio in an hour to go get him. We are not ready to adopt ourselves until the fall (trips, etc), but we'll foster him for a little while and assess his temperament and see how he gets along with small dogs and ensure he gets a wonderful forever home. 

First things first: getting him the H out of there. Which is gonna happen 9 or 10 hours from now (it's 400+ miles away)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

THANK YOU Danny!

Travel safely, looking forward to your updates!


----------



## Brave

Danny. You are so amazing!!!! Big hugs!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Great news, Danny, thank you 

Have a safe trip!


----------



## Kylie

dborgers said:


> I'm leaving for Ohio in an hour to go get him. We are not ready to adopt ourselves until the fall (trips, etc), but we'll foster him for a little while and assess his temperament.
> 
> There is someone on this board with a wonderful home situation for him in another state who's very interested provided he checks out OK. I have a feeling he will.
> 
> If not, I'll get him into MTGRR here in Nashville and he'll get a great home.


YEAH! YEAH! YEAH! I am so glad!!!!! HOORAY! You are a hero!  I am so happy right now! And really glad I posted about him!!!!!!  I am definitely doing the Happy Dance right now!!!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Bless you Danny!! 

Thank you again for saving this sweet boy!!!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad

dborgers said:


> I'm leaving for Ohio in an hour to go get him. We are not ready to adopt ourselves until the fall (trips, etc), but we'll foster him for a little while and assess his temperament and see how he gets along with small dogs and ensure he gets a wonderful forever home.
> 
> First things first: getting him the H out of there. Which is gonna happen 9 or 10 hours from now (it's 400+ miles away)





:cavalry::cavalry::cavalry::cavalry::cavalry: :You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_

Go get em Danny..... Thank-you.....Thank-you .....Thank-you !!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Danny - you are wonderful.


----------



## coppers-mom

Danny - his listed price is down to $400. Many hugs being sent your way.

2 year old male golden retriever 












2 year old male golden retriever

I have a two year old male golden retriever that I would like to place in a good home. There is a re-homing fee of 400.00.

* House trained
* raised with children
* loves farm life, animals, LOVES water
* up to date on shots/de-worming's.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I just want to remind everyone and ask for your cooperation, any discussions regarding Donations must be done in private via PM between members.

Please do not post any requests for a donations, links, etc. and please refrain from discussing donations any further in this thread. Failure to do so will cause this thread to be closed. I would like to see this Thread remain open. 

This is based on the GRF Rule # 14 that was *voted on by GRF Members*, this was *not* a Mod Team descision. 

_14. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members are prohibited in posting threads seeking donations for individuals. A poll by this board membership has decided that there will be no more threads/posts allowed for members to ask for personal donations for themselves, or for other members’ behalf. If members wish to take on such endeavors this must be done in PM’s or on another site. Links to such other sites will not be permitted to be posted on the board as well. Thread/posts for donation requests that are going directly to a charitable organization can be posted. _

*I'd like to ask everyone that has made an offer for a donation, to please edit your post or they will be edited.*

*Thanks in advance. *


----------



## problemcat

Yay! Prayers going up for a safe and successful trip. Don't let her charge you the full $600, especially now that the advertised "rehoming fee" is $400.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

So very happy that this beautiful guy will get another chance at a wonderful life! Thank you Danny for going an saving this poor boy. So glad that he is being spared from being "not needed anymore". We all know how much love this big lug is going to give to his new human! Bless you Danny.....safe travels.


----------



## GoldensGirl

dborgers said:


> I'm leaving for Ohio in an hour to go get him. We are not ready to adopt ourselves until the fall (trips, etc), but we'll foster him for a little while and assess his temperament and see how he gets along with small dogs and ensure he gets a wonderful forever home.
> 
> First things first: getting him the H out of there. Which is gonna happen 9 or 10 hours from now (it's 400+ miles away)


Bless you, Danny.

I hear you about not being ready to adopt yet. And I won't be surprised if this boy eventually persuades you otherwise. He may be a gift from Andy. If so, you'll know when the time comes. You have too much love to give for that place in your heart to stay empty for long.

:dblthumb2:You_Rock_:dblthumb2


----------



## GoldenCamper

dborgers said:


> I'm leaving for Ohio in an hour to go get him. We are not ready to adopt ourselves until the fall (trips, etc), but we'll foster him for a little while and assess his temperament and see how he gets along with small dogs and ensure he gets a wonderful forever home.
> 
> First things first: getting him the H out of there. Which is gonna happen 9 or 10 hours from now (it's 400+ miles away)


God bless you and have a safe journey.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

dborgers said:


> I'm leaving for Ohio in an hour to go get him. We are not ready to adopt ourselves until the fall (trips, etc), but we'll foster him for a little while and assess his temperament and see how he gets along with small dogs and ensure he gets a wonderful forever home.
> 
> First things first: getting him the H out of there. Which is gonna happen 9 or 10 hours from now (it's 400+ miles away)



Aww, Danny--you are the best!!!! At least the poor guy has a chance now! Post some pics when you get back. 

:You_Rock_:thanks::appl::appl:


----------



## dborgers

coppers-mom said:


> Danny - his listed price is down to $400. Many hugs being sent your way.


That's what she agreed to sell him for. Wouldn't budge an inch. All about the $'s.

I'm on the road in half an hour. Should get up there about 8-8:30 tonight.

This boy has had a miserable life with her. Only gotten out every other day. She is a backyard breeder. She has small dogs (poodle, dachshund) and he gets along with them just fine. Said he's friendly with her grandkids. Time will tell how honest she's being. 

First thing is getting him the H out of there.

I'll make a video of him sometime Friday. Won't be home till tomorrow night. I'll take my laptop and keep you posted on this thread.

Andy, this one's for you and all the rescues of the world.


----------



## dborgers

fozziesmom said:


> Aww, Danny--you are the best!!!! At least the poor guy has a chance now! Post some pics when you get back.


Better yet, I"ll post some from the road when we get checked into a motel. I hope he doesn't turn Kujo on me in the night . If he does and you don't hear from me again ... tell the world my story!!! LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thank you much Danny, I truly think Andy had a part in this.

Travel safely.


----------



## coppers-mom

"Andy, this one's for you and all the rescues of the world.  "

I've done many for Copper too. It helps your heart heal even if you don't turn into a foster failure.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Danny, you are the best! Safe travels!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2

Who needs a Superman blockbuster movie - Danny, you are my hero. I'm sure there are a lot of dogs in this world who would agree.


----------



## CStrong73

This thread makes me tear up and smile at the same time!


----------



## GoldenCamper

dborgers said:


> Better yet, I"ll post some from the road when we get checked into a motel. * I hope he doesn't turn Kujo on me in the night* . If he does and you don't hear from me again ... tell the world my story!!! LOL


LOL. Think he will breathe a huge sigh of relief, dogs just know. Besides, Andy is watching over you :bigangel:


----------



## coppers-mom

GoldenCamper said:


> Haha. Think he will breathe a huge sigh of relief, dogs just know. Besides, Andy is watching over you :bigangel:


I think he'll try to share the bed.


----------



## OutWest

What a great thread to get caught up on first thing this morning. This has made my day...and it just got started! 

You go, Danny! He sure is handsome. After you have him tucked safely away in your car, I hope you give the woman a little lecture on responsible animal breeding and management...


----------



## robinrd

Thank you for getting him!! I wish I could but just can't right now. Let us know how things are going.


----------



## Pixie

OMG!!!! Andy you are the BEST! Cannot believe that you are just going without looking back! You are an angel on earth with another angel (Andy) looking over you.

Have a safe trip and bring that boy safe and sound back with you!

And give that lady some piece of our mind (cannot believe how she changed the add! There are some people... she doesnt deserve the love that this dog surely has for her!)


----------



## GoldenCamper

OutWest said:


> After you have him tucked safely away in your car, I hope you give the woman a little lecture on responsible animal breeding and management...





Pixie said:


> And give that lady some piece of our mind (cannot believe how she changed the add! There are some people... she doesnt deserve the love that this dog surely has for her!)


If it were me I think it would be a waste of my breath, I think Danny might agree, even with a non combative articulate discussion of such. Some people never change. 

Exchange the pleasantries, pay the woman, thank you and goodbye.


----------



## dborgers

*Forward ...*



> Exchange the pleasantries, pay the woman, thank you and goodbye


That's what I'll be doing on the _outside. Inside_ my head .. now that's a different conversation! LOL*.

*I'm packed and ready to go. Dog bed for the back seat, shampoo, Capstar, collar, harness, leash, treats, water and food dishes, cameras, laptop, yada yada yada LOL

Here we go. I'll post tonight after I have him and we're checked in .. if they have WiFi.

And AWAY WE GO ...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Safe travels, Danny! And I think Golden'sgirl may be right--this guy may be a gift from Andy.....


----------



## Mac'sdad

GoldenCamper said:


> If it were me I think it would be a waste of my breath, I think Danny might agree, even with a non combative articulate discussion of such. Some people never change.
> 
> Exchange the pleasantries, pay the woman, thank you and goodbye.



:wavey: GoldenCamper ....I agree with you 1,000 percent when people do things like this they aren't gonna listen anyways .... I just let my emotions get to me sometimes ...


----------



## Mac'sdad

dborgers said:


> That's what I'll be doing on the _outside. Inside_ my head .. now that's a different conversation! LOL*.
> 
> *I'm packed and ready to go. Dog bed for the back seat, shampoo, Capstar, collar, harness, leash, treats, water and food dishes, cameras, laptop, yada yada yada LOL
> 
> Here we go. I'll post tonight after I have him and we're checked in .. if they have WiFi.
> 
> And AWAY WE GO ...


Smooth sailing Danny ....give MAX ...I like the name ... a big hug from his new friends on the forum..... yipee !!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Danny is another one of those many angels on this forum, bless you. Have a safe journey, I too believe Andy had a paw in this. I wouldn't say a word to the woman; at least until he is safely locked in your car! Cannot wait for the pics from the journey home!


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> I'm leaving for Ohio in an hour to go get him. We are not ready to adopt ourselves until the fall (trips, etc), but we'll foster him for a little while and assess his temperament and see how he gets along with small dogs and ensure he gets a wonderful forever home.
> 
> First things first: getting him the H out of there. Which is gonna happen 9 or 10 hours from now (it's 400+ miles away)


Way to go Danny! :appl::appl::appl:


----------



## hollyk

WOW!
Thank-you you going and getting this boy out of there. 
Travel safe!

I think the whole forum will be waiting for your "I Got Him" post.

Holly





dborgers said:


> That's what she agreed to sell him for. Wouldn't budge an inch. All about the $'s.
> 
> I'm on the road in half an hour. Should get up there about 8-8:30 tonight.
> 
> This boy has had a miserable life with her. Only gotten out every other day. She is a backyard breeder. She has small dogs (poodle, dachshund) and he gets along with them just fine. Said he's friendly with her grandkids. Time will tell how honest she's being.
> 
> First thing is getting him the H out of there.
> 
> I'll make a video of him sometime Friday. Won't be home till tomorrow night. I'll take my laptop and keep you posted on this thread.
> 
> Andy, this one's for you and all the rescues of the world.


----------



## gold4me

I am really just speechless as to what to say, Danny. You are amazing with the biggest golden heart. I am wishing you safe travels and will be glad knowing Max has you for his angel. Oh my gosh what a wonderful person you are.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Travel safely!! Thanks for rescuing this boy.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## goldensrbest

You are just amazing, thank god your going to get him,safe travel.


----------



## AmberSunrise

You truly have a golden heart Danny 

Safe travels & happy cuddles


----------



## Barkr

Hold on Max your luck has just changed there is a hero headed your way.

Just when I can`t believe the selfishness and cruelty in this world a truly altruistic person steps in , Thank you Danny:wave:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Danny, drive safely. Andy and all our Bridge angels are watching over you, especially those who were rescued.


----------



## caroline162

dborgers said:


> That's what I'll be doing on the _outside. Inside_ my head .. now that's a different conversation! LOL*.
> 
> *I'm packed and ready to go. Dog bed for the back seat, shampoo, Capstar, collar, harness, leash, treats, water and food dishes, cameras, laptop, yada yada yada LOL
> 
> Here we go. I'll post tonight after I have him and we're checked in .. if they have WiFi.
> 
> And AWAY WE GO ...


Danny :smooch: :smooch: :smooch:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Here is another way to support Danny and Max: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/188370-candles-danny-his-new-rescue.html.

*http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF*


----------



## MikaTallulah

He couldn't have asked for a better home! Andy would be so proud!


----------



## Miaya's mom

Safe travels, I cannot wait to hear you have him safe..


----------



## Thalie

May the road be good and the weather clear for your travels. From sadness to joy, to neglect to love, Max's life will truly begin today. Thank you.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Thank you Danny!!!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Just now seeing this and am SO relieved that this boy is being rescued!! Yeah DANNY!! Am on my way to light a candle and send thoughts and prayers for a successful and safe rescue!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I am so happy for his boy! When I heard he was in Dayton, my first thought was Danny. Steal his heart, Max, we know you will!!!!!!


----------



## Zuca's mom

I'll be doing some nail biting until you let us know you have him. Bless you and prayers for everything to go smoothly.


----------



## ssacres

Praying for a safe trip. Bless you golden heart.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I think maybe Danny was a Golden Retriever in a previous life....


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh my... have missed this thread earlier today and have only just caught up! Danny you are the BEST for going to save this adorable boy! Hope that you have a safe journey and that you have a successful rescue. I'm sure that Andy will make sure everything goes smoothly for you. Keep us posted when you get chance


----------



## Claire's Friend

Wonderful, wonderful news. The perfect Gotcha Day (it is also Jordan's. Have to say I am not surprised you are doing this Danny, it is just so you !! Can't wait for more info and LOTS of pics !! Safe travels !!!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Danny...this makes me SO happy!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I love your animations, Joyce...


----------



## Doug

Danny your courage and super hero qualities in stepping up during Max's time of need is truly remarkable. Your inspirational guiding light just gets brighter and brighter. It was already brighter than anyone I know! Bravo! Max will thank you a million times over.


----------



## swishywagga

This is simply wonderful! Have a safe trip, we are so excited, bless you for helping this poor sweet boy. Look forward to the updates!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I'm just seeing this now and trying to read through my tears. You are such an angel. I'm so happy for this beautiful boy. Travel safely!! I can't wait until we hear that Max is with you.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Are we there yet??


----------



## Kylie

PrincessDaisy said:


> Are we there yet??


Unless "Superhero Danny" can fly, it should be a couple more hours at the earliest.


----------



## Michele4

Godspeed to you!!!!!


----------



## goldensrbest

I wish we had not voted!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cgriffin

Well, the ad has been pulled, let's hope she did not sell him to someone else before Danny can get there.


----------



## goldensrbest

God I sure hope not!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

goldensrbest said:


> I wish we had not voted!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No one is stopping members from contacting each other by PMs.........



cgriffin said:


> Well, the ad has been pulled, let's hope she did not sell him to someone else before Danny can get there.


I thought of this, didn't want to say it out loud. Lets keep our fingers crossed this isn't the case. 

Positive thoughts all.......


----------



## goldensrbest

I keep trying!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kylie

goldensrbest said:


> I wish we had not voted!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Voted on what??? What happened???


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Kylie said:


> Voted on what??? What happened???


I believe Goldensrbest is referring to GRF Rule #14-


Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums - FAQ: Forum FAQ


----------



## goldensrbest

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I believe Goldensrbest is referring to GRF Rule #14-
> 
> 
> Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums - FAQ: Forum FAQ


 Yeah, I am .


----------



## Bentleysmom

Everyone relax. I believe Andy has this well in hand errr, paw


----------



## caroline162

I talked to Danny, he is about an hour away from Max. He has talked to the owner via phone several times and he is definitely getting him. <3 He will post pictures, etc. tonight!


----------



## caroline162

This is the Golden Retriever version of an action adventure movie :


----------



## Ohiomom9977

Such a good thing you are doing Danny!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

This makes me so happy. This forum is so great and I'm going to be glued here tonight and in the days to come. Even if Danny doesn't end up keeping Max, he's giving him a new life. The life he deserves. Bless you!! I can just imagine their first meeting. We all know that Andy will be right there.

Things do happen for a reason.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Another GRF miracle!  

I thought of you and Jane right away when I read about MAX and even looked up the distance from Nashville to Ohio!
I am SO EXCITED for you, Jane, Ollie, Katie and I know that Andy is watching from heaven!!
GET A GOOD NIGHT'S sleep with Max and we'll all here from you tomorrow

KYLIE: God Bless you for posting this so Danny saw it!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

BUMPING up for everyone to see the great news for Danny and Max!!


----------



## Jennifer1

Can't wait to get an update.
You've certainly earned your halo with this one!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Moments like these bring so much positive energy to this forum, I can feel vibrations, all of us united in one thought and one prayer for Danny and Max.
Hope to read great news very soon.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope it's all going well and can't wait to hear news from you soon! You really are such a star! GRF is lucky to have you


----------



## goldensrbest

I have my 7 year old granddaughters here, I keep coming to check on this!!!!


----------



## Ylan's Mom

dborgers said:


> I'm leaving for Ohio in an hour to go get him. We are not ready to adopt ourselves until the fall (trips, etc), but we'll foster him for a little while and assess his temperament and see how he gets along with small dogs and ensure he gets a wonderful forever home.
> 
> First things first: getting him the H out of there. Which is gonna happen 9 or 10 hours from now (it's 400+ miles away)



Thank you!!!Thank you!!! Have a safe trip. Abundance and blessings to you and your family...


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Drive safely! Can't wait for you and Max to be home safely in Nashville!


----------



## Max's Dad

Wonderful that you are doing this, Danny. Anxiously awaiting pictures!


----------



## Dallas Gold

This will be the very first thing I check tomorrow morning, even before looking at my email!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Hopefully by now Max has felt your warm embrace and is away from that he** hole. Bless you both. I hope you have an evening filled with snuggles and kisses.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Hopefully by now Max has felt your warm embrace and is away from that he** hole. Bless you both. I hope you have an evening filled with snuggles and kisses.


Danny: Love what Penny&Maggie's Mom just said. I was cracking up reading what you wrote that in case Max turns into Kujo while you are sleeping, rest assured we will tell your story!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Just caught wind of what is happening..thank you Danny. You are so kind to go save this dog. I hope everything works out and cant wait to hear that you do have him safe and sound.


----------



## Sampson's Mom

Smiling and crying while reading this beautiful thread! You truly are a hero, Danny! Safe travels and thank you for being YOU!
(I agree with a previous post - you were definitely a Golden in a past life!)


----------



## mylissyk

Some of the most outstanding people are members of this board. Thank you Danny!


----------



## GoldenMum

Checking in for an update, trying very hard to be patient. I am almost as nervous as when my Skyler made her cross country trip to get to me. Hoping all is well.


----------



## Lilliam

Oh wow this is so incredible!!!! I didn't want to read this thread again because I was so afraid to read it and THIS happens!!!!
AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer1

I keep hitting the refresh button!


----------



## MercyMom

I'm heading to bed. I will be checking this thread right after I log in to my work computer tomorrow morning.


----------



## HolDaisy

Also waiting for news...it's 2.30am here and I'm in suspense lol


----------



## KiwiD

Danny you are an amazing soul to go and rescue this boy. The world needs more people like you


----------



## *Laura*

Max is safe.!!!!!! He's with Danny. Danny says to tell you he will be on in about 1/2 an hour. He's just walked Max and getting back to his room. Pictures and update tonight and video tomorrow. Danny says he's the sweetest, most beautiful boy. I'm so happy and so relieved that Max is safe. ....... Danny you're the best !!!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Thank you so much for the update! Yay, hands on Max.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Woohoo! Awesome news! Keeping fingers crossed that he just stays with him!


----------



## Roushbabe

*Laura* said:


> Max is safe.!!!!!! He's with Danny. Danny says to tell you he will be on in about 1/2 an hour. He's just walked Max and getting back to his room. Pictures and update tonight and video tomorrow. Danny says he's the sweetest, most beautiful boy. I'm so happy and so relieved that Max is safe. ....... Danny you're the best !!!!


What wonderful news!! I can't wait to see pictures!! I'm so glad to have taken the time to come on here tonight and read this thread. I have the biggest smile on my face right now!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay! I'm so glad Danny got him! Danny, you're the best!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jbird

I'm more of a lurker than a poster but this story is incredible! I laughed and cried with everyone else when I followed your posts about Andy, and now this. Thank you so much for saving this boy. There really are no words to adequately describe how big your heart is.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

So thrilled.... and watching the clock crawl until Danny posts!


----------



## GoldenMum

WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Wonderful news! Sweet Dreams tonight, cannot wait for pictures!


----------



## caroline162

Good news in 5...4....3....2....1....


----------



## love never dies

​


----------



## dborgers

*Howdy from Columbus, OH !!!!!*

Well, "Max" and I are now safely ensconsed in a Motel 6. He has his own bed in front of the AC unit.

I'm uploading a video, but wouldn't you know it the charger cord doesn't fit, so I have about an hour of battery on my laptop.

"Max" is an absolute DREAM MOVIE DOG! He was a little scared when I met him behind a fire station, but within a few minutes (and treats in my pockets) he was on his back getting a belly rub.

Here are some pictures. Forgive me for bringing a charger with a cord from the wall that doesn't fit the power supply well. Rest assured that once I get back to Nashville tomorrow night I'll get plenty of video uploaded and posted here.

See what you did, Kylie? Huh? I LOVE you people on GRF!! This is the most amazing community. 

OK, to save battery, I'd better upload some pics. I have absolutely no idea what they are, but I just randomly picked some taken this very evening.

He has had one PetFresh chewy and would gladly and tail waggingly eat another 

I will try to get back with the video provided my battery doesn't run out on this laptop. Again, I promise to bombard the thread with video after I get back to Nashville.


----------



## dborgers

The video looks close to being uploaded. Fingers crossed. 

This is a DREAM BOY of a golden  He's back on his bed (Ya, HIS bed) soaking up the AC and looking for another chewy, now rolling on his back and messing up the covers. Awwwwwww.


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh Danny, you are an angel, and he is gorgeous. Thank the lord you got him out of that situation. Bless you, and have a safe journey home tomorrow!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

He is so so so cute!! He looks like a bigold lovebug! Thanks for updating us. Can not wait to see the videos! Safe travels going back home! You are the best!


----------



## caroline162

My heart is aflutter at the sight of that sweet boy!! :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat

You are an ANGEL Danny!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you so much for the update Laura! Amazing news that Max is safe with Danny :You_Rock_ cannot WAIT for the update tomorrow. Andy will be so proud of his Dad for travelling all that way to save a golden, just brilliant


----------



## OutWest

Woo hoo! Happy Golden, that's what I wanted to see!!!!! He has no idea how much his luck just turned around!!!

How was the place? Any comments on that? No matter really--just glad the rescue operation came off successfully.

:You_Rock_

:jamming:

arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## dborgers

*First video*

Enjoying the bed and treat:


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I want to be the first to say welcome Max! Looks like you and he have hit if off already. Have a good nights sleep and we will talk to you tomorrow.
Drive safely to Nashville. You have just become Max's savior!
I am sure he won't turn into Kujo while you are asleep!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Looks mighty comfortable on that bed of HIS..lol


----------



## caroline162

dborgers said:


> Enjoying the bed and treat:
> 
> Max - Video in Motel 5 Columbus, OH - YouTube


Happy tears all over again!! :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat

Oh my gosh he is sooooooooooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Aw, Danny, he's a doll! That face is precious & the smile. Be still my heart!! Thank you Kylie for your OP and Danny, you are an amazing person. I'm smiling from ear to ear. And crying with happiness.


----------



## Ranger

What a wonderful story! I have tears in my eyes after watching the video...his wagging tail really got to me. 

Thank you for rescuing this sweet dog. He seems so lovely.


----------



## dborgers

I'm uploading more video. "Max" (to be renamed at a later point in time) wants my left hand to pet him, so it's taking a little longer to type and get this stuff uploaded LOL

I'd better take him for another short walk. He might have to pee again. Man, you should have seen him rolling in the soft grass. HEAVEN ON EARTH to him. Man, I LOVE watching a boy blossom right before my eyes. And in only an hour he went from being scared to kissing my face and being a love mooch. Dontcha just LOVE goldens?

BTW, he's a year and a half old. Born December 2011, when Andy and I signed up here. It's a sign we were supposed to cross paths


----------



## GoldensGirl

Andy is grinning ear to ear right now, thrilled to see another lucky Golden boy stealing your heart. There are no accidents or coincidences in this story, Danny.

You have a few more messages of support here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/188370-candles-danny-his-new-rescue.html.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you for the video and for saving him, so glad that he's safe with you! He's so beautiful and he sure looks extremely happy, I think he knows that you've rescued him  He's a very lucky boy and will have the time of his life with you and Jane whether it be a temporary home or forever. Have a safe journey back home with him and we are looking forward to your next update


----------



## Castaway

Wow... he looks to be such a great dog. Amazing, considering his circumstances. I bet he's just so relieved to finally have a chance for a good life with people who love him.

You can tell in that video how happy he is by his tail wagging!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

He's a keeper.


----------



## Mjpar72

Max hit the JACKPOT!!!! God Bless


----------



## Michele4

Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dborgers

*On the bed!!!*


----------



## caroline162

Looks like Max is the one who "no longer needs" that witch who had him!!!!


----------



## cgriffin

Danny, you got a beautiful and now happy boy there. Thank you for saving him 

Have a good night, hugs to Max, hope you have a safe and uneventful trip home


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Ah, look at the sheer JOY. TOO precious. Have safe travels tomorrow. I'll look forward to more posts.


----------



## HolDaisy

That's one extremely happy golden boy you've got there  he's so sweet! Have a safe trip back home and we will all be eagerly awaiting your next update! I'm certain that Andy definitely had his paws in all of this.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I'm going to say it again, thank you Danny.


----------



## goldenca

Wow...Thanks for rescuing this wonderful golden boy. When I started reading the first post ....I was afraid it would be a sad ending....but it was not. How awesome of you to go and get him..you are my hero. What a great video! Keep the pictures coming and have a safe journey home. I love this golden retriever forum.


----------



## dborgers

*Max on his back*

Within 4 minutes of meeting him (I had a pocketful of treats) he was rolling in the soft grass wagging his tail


----------



## Charliethree

He 'KNOWS'! Max 'knows' he has been rescued and is on his way to a new and much better life! Bless you for rescuing him!!!
And 'Thank you' to the lady who gave him up instead of letting him 'rot' in that cage! Although it is impossible to imagine giving up a dog, sometimes it is all for the BEST! 
Good luck to Max and his rescuer!!


----------



## caroline162

Gosh his teeth are like porcelain! His fur is like silk! I am going to start writing bad poetry if I'm not careful! LOL!


----------



## Castaway

Look at hm enjoy that bed. "All this, for meee???"

I'm so glad that that there are wonderful people out there who are willing to do all of this to help a dog in need. 

Now if only the icky people that put the dog in need got a wake up call...


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Crap, now I'm crying.


----------



## *Laura*

Oh my goodness. The video of Max on the bed is priceless. Imagine how wonderfully good that must feel after six months in a cage in the dirt. Safe travels tomorrow Danny. I'm sure Jane, Katie and Ollie will be glad to get you back home


----------



## Lightning

Beautiful. Beautiful human-Beautiful dog!!! Love


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Danny, thanks for saving and sharing. He's a doll.


----------



## DanaRuns

I just found this thread and read the whole thing, and I'm in tears and laughing.

Danny, someone said you must have been a Golden Retriever in your last life. I don't think so. I think you're going to be a Golden in your _next_ life, and then you will be at the end of your reincarnation cycle and ready to move on. You're clearly way ahead of most people.

You are THE BEST guy ever. :--heart: And I'm so happy for "Max."

Now I need a tissue. Lol!


----------



## BajaOklahoma

Thank you for rescuing him. Not just talking, but doing.
And I bet he is already on the bed with you!


----------



## Max's Dad

What a beautiful boy! You have done a wonderful thing!


----------



## OutWest

He looks so happy in the videos and pictures. He decided you were a good guy and clearly has warmed up to you in a big way. What a wonderful story! I think Andy must have had a "paw" in this because Max is definitely a "carpe diem" kind of dog!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Max hit the doggy jackpot. How blessed he is to have crossed paths with you. His life is forever changed.. thank you!


----------



## Thalie

Well done, Danny, well done  You are one of a kind !

Welcome to the life, Max, the life you should have had from the beginning. You are a gem and you will get all the good things from now on.


----------



## gold4me

Oh wow what a wonderful story. Everyone is right as we read we cry and laugh and I just want to say how lucky I feel to be a part of a wonderful caring group of people here on the forum and truly Danny is the poster boy for all of us. THANK YOU DANNY


----------



## Belle's Mom

This is such a wonderful story.....what a difference 24 hours has made in so many lives.

I so greatly respect what Danny did - seeing a need and taking immediate action.....WOW!!

Love the video on the bed too.....what a great life in store for this special boy!!


----------



## KiwiD

that second video of him thoroughly enjoying how good that bed feels warms the heart and brings tears to my eyes. You can just tell how happy he is. Tonight he begins the life he so deserves to have and it's all thanks to you Danny.


----------



## PrincessDi

THANKS SO MUCH FOR RESCUING THIS BEAUTIFUL AND SWEET BOY DANNY!! He sure did make a quick transformation! He does great golden rolls!! I agree that Andy is grinning from ear to ear!!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Greats;
Great dog
Great opportunity
Great volunteer
Great life

(And he looks so much like Daisy. Did you get any of his AKC/pedigree/breeder info?)

Max (the human, not the dog)


----------



## MaxMom

The photos are wonderful!

The video.......MELTED my heart!

What a wonderful rescue of Max.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am just speechless, Danny may you be blessed forever.
24 hours ago when I read the first post I was mad, sad, angry, upset but now I am at peace knowing Max is saved and with you. I am sure Andy is happy and at peace too.


----------



## KathyL

I just saw the post about an hour ago and was so upset thinking someone could do this, then I saw Danny's amazing post that he was driving to Ohio to pick up Max and like a good book, I had to keep reading! 

Danny, you are amazing! I know Andy is saying "That's my Dad!" Someone said Max knows he was saved and I also believe that. And the first thing I noticed was that he has beautiful teeth and coat. He's a keeper!!


----------



## *Laura*

PrincessDi said:


> THANKS SO MUCH FOR RESCUING THIS BEAUTIFUL AND SWEET BOY DANNY!! He sure did make a quick transformation! He does great golden rolls!! I agree that Andy is grinning from ear to ear!!


PrincessDi. This reminds me of how happy I felt when you rescued your boys from their outdoor life.


----------



## mudEpawz

AMAZING!!!!! I remember reading the initial posting, it was so sad. This is FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!! 

Thank you for rescuing him!

:--big_grin::--heart:


----------



## Bentleysmom

Danny I can't even find the words to express how happy I am! I actually cried watching him roll on the soft bed. Andy did good! ♥


----------



## SandyK

Danny, you are the best!!!  Thank you so much for rescuing such a handsome boy!! Can't wait to see more updates. I hope you had a good nights sleep and have a safe journey home!!!


----------



## Ylan's Mom

The world just became a little bit better because of this act of love. Thank you Danny!, have a safe trip back,


----------



## booklady

I'm sitting here crying and smiling, too. Max looks so much like a male version of my first heart dog, my first golden, Tasha. At least she was "free to good home" in the newspaper, but she'd lived her whole previous life (a year and 1/2, too) in a small back yard with no human contact. I was told she was afraid of people and she was afraid of cars, but she hopped right in and licked my face as we drove home and for the next 15 years never met a person she didn't love. No adjustment period, no quirks to work out....just immediate connection. Max will be the same....I can see it.

You're a true knight in shining armor, Danny. You didn't think about it, you just did it because it was the only thing to do....and Andy was whispering in your ear. I'd like to think Tasha said her piece, too. Whether he lives out his life with you or moves on to an equally wonderful forever family, you've done a great thing. Thank you.


----------



## Lilliam

this is how we could change the world, one amazing act of magical kindness at a time....

wow....

just wow.....


----------



## goldensrbest

WOW,this is just so wonderful.


----------



## AmberSunrise

He is beautiful, and so are you


----------



## Pixie

Can't wait for Danny to be back at home and Max becomes part of the family (temporarily or forever doesnt matter! What matters is that BIG smile on Max's face is all because of Danny and also the people here in GRF).


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh my, tears rolling down my face and smiling at the same time! Woo hoo! Danny! Andy is doing some happy dances and rolling up at the Bridge! 

Safe travels today- you've got a bunch of people sending you prayers and good wishes. 

This is definitely the best forum group hug of the year!


----------



## MercyMom

That's so good to hear that Max is doing so well!


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Well, "Max" and I are now safely ensconsed in a Motel 6. He has his own bed in front of the AC unit.
> 
> I'm uploading a video, but wouldn't you know it the charger cord doesn't fit, so I have about an hour of battery on my laptop.
> 
> "Max" is an absolute DREAM MOVIE DOG! He was a little scared when I met him behind a fire station, but within a few minutes (and treats in my pockets) he was on his back getting a belly rub.
> 
> Here are some pictures. Forgive me for bringing a charger with a cord from the wall that doesn't fit the power supply well. Rest assured that once I get back to Nashville tomorrow night I'll get plenty of video uploaded and posted here.
> 
> See what you did, Kylie? Huh? I LOVE you people on GRF!! This is the most amazing community.
> 
> OK, to save battery, I'd better upload some pics. I have absolutely no idea what they are, but I just randomly picked some taken this very evening.
> 
> He has had one PetFresh chewy and would gladly and tail waggingly eat another
> 
> I will try to get back with the video provided my battery doesn't run out on this laptop. Again, I promise to bombard the thread with video after I get back to Nashville.


Oh my goodness! Max is beautiful! With the exception of the lighter eyes, he looks just like my Mercy! He has that same multishaded marble design on his face and neck as she does!


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> "Max" lovin' the bed for the first time - YouTube


Reminds me of my girl!:smooch:


----------



## Winniesmom

This was the most wonderful thread to wake up to. Do not know you Danny, but you are truly the kindest soul I have come across. We all read about horrible situations and rarely take action like you did. I hope your actions inspire others, including myself, to actually do something to help instead of waiting for others to do. Max is beautiful and will have a wonderful life because of you. All dogs deserve a treat and a bed to roll on and now Max has that. Can't thank you enough for doing what you did. I am having my 3 children read this thread so they can see that 1 person can make a difference. Safe travels back to Nashville.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Danny, you are the best! What a sweetie Max seems to be! I think Andy definitely had a hand in this!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Max*

Just watched Max's second video-he went from living outside to a cushy bed in front of the air conditioner in a day's time. Most importantly, he will be loved and treasured forever, and live happily ever after!

You are amazing!! What you did was something we all admire and the truth is we can all take that leap of faith!

Can't wait for more, but please drive carefully and we'll hear more later!


----------



## Ohiomom9977

He is a beautiful dog! His variations in coloring remind me of my Charlie. I'm so glad you were able to rescue him!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Congrats and I wish you and "Max" all the best in your life's journey together now.


----------



## amy22

I read the initial post and I was so sad, I could not read any updates, it broke my heart...but then I saw the other thread and saw that you were going to get this sweet boy! I read through the whole thread...cried and laughed..all GOOD crying this time! You are an angel, thank you so much for saving this beautiful golden. You made my day! You are a HERO!


----------



## Mac'sdad

Danny and Max,

Just woke up...logged in...read the updates and am soooooo estatic...there is no way that anyone or anything is going to ruin this day !!!!! What a great dose of medicine it is to read a heart felt story about how truly wonderful goldens,people and an adventure to help an animal in need can perk up ones day !!!!
Danny ...you and this forum are "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious"


----------



## goldensrbest

It is true, you just did what was the right thing to do, so many of us ,just don't take that leap of faith, you are such a special person.


----------



## coppers-mom

I told you he'd want to share the bed.


----------



## dogloverforlife

This will amazing to me. I don't know anyone like you Danny! Thank you so much. Max is beautiful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

I was just watching Max's video rolling on the bed and Sammy jumped up on the chair next to me and watched it too 
You really did do such a wonderful thing going to fetch this boy and how happy he is shows that he knows you saved him. Hope that he had a good night, he's so beautiful and looks like he has lots of love to give!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a sweetheart Max is, he's beautiful.

Great pictures, loved the videos.

Travel safely today-you're in my thoughts and prayers. 

This is no coincidence at all, Andy called you from above.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Good job Danny, you were most certainly guided to Max by Andy. Call it divine intervention, or call it fate, you were meant to save this handsome boy. Whether he stays with you or finds a wonderful life with someone else, the point is he will have a wonderful life now. Safe travels home Danny. We will wait to hear more when you both get home. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold

What a beautiful story this thread is! Danny you are a truly exceptional and admirable person. I am so thankful that you were able to save Max! You are an example to us all.


----------



## KathyL

Good morning everyone! I just had to check back and continue reading all the posts. Last night as I was reading the posts it reminded me of when Velinka was bringing little Charlie back home and everyone kept logging on for updates. Happy days ahead for Max.


----------



## Karen519

*Max*

Danny rescuing Max reminds me of when WD9T rescued his two dogs
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...es/124554-amos-andies-first-family-photo.html
and 
PrincessDi rescued her two, 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...iscussion/129722-have-major-announcement.html
and Arleen rescued Dusty in New Orleans!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...etriever-free-good-home-new-orleans-area.html

I just love these stories!


----------



## Jennifer1

dborgers said:


> "Max" - the subject of this thread - was 'sold' by his previous owners 6 months ago because the wife had a baby and the husband must have been too lazy to want to walk him (**&$%!!*). He is described as a gentle and sweet boy who was an inside family dog before this woman bought him at 1.5 years old to breed once with her female golden and threw him in a dirt floor cage in the back yard 6 months ago. She wrote back to me: "I only bought him (Max) to breed one time with my female retriever. I already have a male that is 14, too old now to use ...
> 
> And those poor puppies her female had today.
> 
> URGH


I think this is really what makes me tear up with joy. THis poor boy had a family and was an inside dog at one point (sure owners bailed on him, but I'll assume he had a good life for a while). So he KNEW what it was like to be a pet. Then he got dumped in a dirt floor cage for 6 months. Poor guy didn't know what had happened.
Thank you for giving him a chance to be the pet he deserves to be!


----------



## Makomom

We just rescued our Max from craigslist one month ago and it is like he has been with us for his whole 9 years....Mako loves his new brother. 
I am soooooo happy you rescued Max....have a safe trip home!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Happy happy tears. No words for how thrilled I am for Danny, and especially for Max.


----------



## caroline162

Jennifer1 said:


> I think this is really what makes me tear up with joy. THis poor boy had a family and was an inside dog at one point (sure owners bailed on him, but I'll assume he had a good life for a while). So he KNEW what it was like to be a pet. Then he got dumped in a dirt floor cage for 6 months. Poor guy didn't know what had happened.
> Thank you for giving him a chance to be the pet he deserves to be!


And true to his Golden nature - he is just happy to be free and loved again. No grudges, just love and trust and joy. An exceptional dog who deserves not a single moment of disappointment the rest of his life!!


----------



## Davidrob2

Max looks like he knows he hit the jackpot. Thank you to Kylie (the OP) for shining the light on Max's plight and to Danny for saving him.


----------



## Barkr

Kylie, Danny, GRF& Max -thank you for this incredible journey !! Kylie has taught us that if we see something wrong try to do something about it, Danny has taught us how to follow our heart and Max has shown us that even if things go very bad keep your chin up and tail a waggin because you never know what the next day will bring. The members:woot2: of this forum cheering so loudly that we could almost hear it thorough cyber space, it felt like everyone of us was crammed in that car heading to Ohio. It’s like a feel good Disney movie.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Karen519 said:


> Danny rescuing Max reminds me of when WD9T rescued his two dogs
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...es/124554-amos-andies-first-family-photo.html
> and
> PrincessDi rescued her two,
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...iscussion/129722-have-major-announcement.html
> and Arleen rescued Dusty in New Orleans!
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...etriever-free-good-home-new-orleans-area.html
> 
> I just love these stories!


Me too! But you forgot a few. Marlene and her boy, Betty and Leah and now Grady, You and Tucker, Rick Gibbs, Cathy Jo, and all the rest of the great GRF members that have taken in goldens in need.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Aaaah! Someone very kindly flagged this story to me and I have just caught up on this sad to happy story. Danny, thank you for driving so far to get this sweet boy! He is so gorgeous and he looks over the moon and being out of there and with someone with a kind heart. Whoever winds up with this boy will be so lucky. I hope you have a safe and uneventful trip home! Can't wait to see more pics of him.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Just catching up. Thank you so much Danny for showing us the photos and videos. It is just so clear how Happy this Golden boy is  and how happy we are too


----------



## MercyMom

Barkr said:


> Kylie, Danny, GRF& Max -thank you for this incredible journey !! Kylie has taught us that if we see something wrong try to do something about it, Danny has taught us how to follow our heart and Max has shown us that even if things go very bad keep your chin up and tail a waggin because you never know what the next day will bring. The members:woot2: of this forum cheering so loudly that we could almost hear it thorough cyber space, it felt like everyone of us was crammed in that car heading to Ohio. It’s like a feel good Disney movie.


I just love Disney dog movies especially Air Bud!.


----------



## problemcat

dborgers;2910970BTW said:


> Sounds to me like it's a sign of much more than crossing paths...
> 
> Your adventure has warmed my heart, Danny. God bless you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coppers-mom

_"I already have a male that is 14, too old now to use "_

Having rescued four goldens and various other critters over the last ten years, this makes me soooo mad. BUT, thank you scumbags for throwing Max away so he had a chance to find a wonderful new life. You sorry people who do this have no idea what you have missed out on. We gain treasure from other people's throwaways.


----------



## goldensrbest

And now we worry over the other dogs these people have.


----------



## Kylie

Barkr said:


> Kylie, Danny, GRF& Max -thank you for this incredible journey !! Kylie has taught us that if we see something wrong try to do something about it, Danny has taught us how to follow our heart and Max has shown us that even if things go very bad keep your chin up and tail a waggin because you never know what the next day will bring. The members:woot2: of this forum cheering so loudly that we could almost hear it thorough cyber space, it felt like everyone of us was crammed in that car heading to Ohio. It’s like a feel good Disney movie.


Believe me, I have been glowing ever since I found out Danny was going to rescue him. I had been so upset when I first saw the ad, knowing I couldn't help, when I realized I could in some small way. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU DANNY!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer1

Any morning update?
Hope he didn't "go Kujo" last night!!!!
He must be in doggy heaven!


----------



## Thalie

And there is more good news for Max and another forum member :woot2http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...50-adopting-goldens-probably-bad-breeder.html - see post #256). 

Trough the work, the will, and the love of some wonderful people, Max will get the life we all wish every dog would have. Thank you Kylie, Danny, and Caroline.


----------



## caroline162

Thalie said:


> And there is more good news for Max and another forum member :woot2http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...50-adopting-goldens-probably-bad-breeder.html - see post #256).
> 
> Trough the work, the will, and the love of some wonderful people, Max will get the life we all wish every dog would have. Thank you Kylie, Danny, and Caroline.


Danny promised the woman from whom he got Max that he would have the life of a prince. I will make it my life's mission to ensure he absolutely does!! 

:cavalry: <---- Hero Danny!


I wanted to wait and get Danny's blessing on his new name before I made any big announcement. We are SO excited and I will share his name and a million pictures soon! I haven't talked to Danny yet this morning, but last night he had taken Max on four walks already... the original plan was for Danny to take Max to his house and keep him for a week or two, to let him adjust and assess his temperament. Danny called me about two hours after getting Max and said "there is NO adjustment period needed, and there is no double this is the perfect dog for you!"


----------



## PrincessDi

This is the very BEST news!! Thanks Danny for rescuing Max and finding him such an amazing forever home!!


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you!!!!!!, have a safe trip home, you can feel the excitement on the forum right now. Danny and Jane you truly are the most wonderful people.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Funny - I had the same thought this AM....did he turn Kujo as Danny had mentioned since we have not had an AM update. 

However, from the video last night I am thinking Danny is safe......I think more of what happened is they ended up snuggling and oversleeping.....


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad "Max" or whatever his name will be, will be in a good home.  But, I think this will be a little bittersweet for Danny, to give him up again... I think...I could be wrong....


----------



## DanaRuns

caroline162 said:


> Danny promised the woman from whom he got Max that he would have the life of a prince. I will make it my life's mission to ensure he absolutely does!!
> 
> :cavalry: <---- Hero Danny!
> 
> 
> I wanted to wait and get Danny's blessing on his new name before I made any big announcement. We are SO excited and I will share his name and a million pictures soon! I haven't talked to Danny yet this morning, but last night he had taken Max on four walks already... the original plan was for Danny to take Max to his house and keep him for a week or two, to let him adjust and assess his temperament. Danny called me about two hours after getting Max and said "there is NO adjustment period needed, and there is no double this is the perfect dog for you!"


Please post in this thread when you do start the name thread. I don't want to miss it! This is awesome (assuming Max didn't kill Danny in his sleep).


----------



## dborgers

*Danny's Back In Nashville*

Just pulled in a short while ago from the Columbus, OH area. "Max" and I played in the room until about 1 am (he LIKES to play fetch), I walked him for over an hour, and woke up at 3:!5am and said, "ah let's just go home. I'm not getting back to sleep." I've had maybe 4 hours of sleep in the last 3 days and feel a little crispy.

We'd planned on keeping him here until Sunday, but Ollie is being a real jerk. I called his soon-to-be-new-mom, and we're meeting in Jackson, TN at 7 pm tonight halfway between her place and mine.

He is just the sweetest boy. When I called her I said "all this boy needs is your family." He's so affectionate and playful. And at 1 1/2 years old, he's still a bit of a baby. A family with kids will be perfect. And their family sounds every bit the winner that Laura's was (she adopted Buddy through this forum).

I'll write more about our adventure tomorrow after I've had time to get some rest. 

Here are a few pics. I have more and video too. The camera battery died near Bowling Green, KY this morning. New laptop charger didn't fit so it died. And my new phone charger for the care wasn't charging the phone, so it died too LOL Good new is I didn't lose my wallet or car keys and made it home with this beautiful boy.

The boy who's going to his new family this very evening. I'll get some shots tonight as I'm sure she will as well and we'll get some uploaded very soon.

This forum is amazing. BTW, I will also get to the PM's tomorrow, if that's OK. Please forgive me. I am SO exhausted right now I just need to lay down until I head West with this beautiful little boy. Talk to him and he thumps his tail. He was so starved for affection. Well, not anymore!! 

I know he'll crawl in bed with me for my nap. He slept with me last night .. what little we both got LOL 

He reminds me of a 3/4 size Andy. Same delightful personality, and similar profile too. It's been wonderful to feel some golden love. Won't be long before we add another to our house .. .sometime this fall.

God bless Kylie for alerting us to the need to rescue this beautiful little boy so he can have the life he deserves  And God bless all of you too. I'll read through the thread tomorrow after some sleep and respond to the PM's too. Thank you SO much!!! 

PS - He didn't even have his own collar. Just pitiful.

PSS - I'll upload a handful of pics from when he meets his new mom at 7 pm tonight when I get back ... LOVE YOU GUYS!!!

PICTURES:

With the woman who 'sold' him:










Some pics of our ride home. He is a great little traveler. I had a dog bed in the back seat and a folded towel on the console. We stopped a few times on the way home so he could do his biz, grab a drink, and walk a little. He is the perfect traveler. And very affectionate. If I hadn't had the leash looped around the back headrest he'd have gladly ridden all the way home in my lap.

Well, little buddy, you're already halfway to your new life!! 

He's a snuggler:










Inquisitive:










A good napper:



















Happy:











I'll get video together over the next couple days. . Shot a whole lot. 

Oh, what an adventure. This is what Claire's Friend calls a 'God Wink'.

I'll catch up with y'all tomorrow.

Danny


----------



## Dallas Gold

It's a happy ending that is just about to get even better when he meets his new forever family! Thank you Danny and caroline!!!!


----------



## Davidrob2

Hope you can get some rest before you head out on the road again. You must be exhausted. We've driven that I-40 route between Nashville and Jackson a million times on our way to Mississippi. Can't wait to see "Max" with his new family.


----------



## MercyMom

Awwww! Mercy snuggles with me or my husband when one of us drives too.


----------



## dborgers

I'm responding to PM"s now as I wind down from 800 miles of travel and get ready for another 400 miles tonight. Thank you SO much!! This truly happened as a community. The best community on the internet!! 

You're awesome!!!  (Kylie, give yourself a HUGE hug tonight )

He's napping on the rug right now, thumping his tail anytime Jane or I talk to him. What a sweetheart!

I'm looking forward to reading through the thread. Again, it'll have to be tomorrow. Danny Boy needs a nap. Thanks y'all!!


----------



## caroline162

cgriffin said:


> I am glad "Max" or whatever his name will be, will be in a good home.  But, I think this will be a little bittersweet for Danny, to give him up again... I think...I could be wrong....


I just want to mention that I asked Danny probably a million times whether he wasn't sure he wanted to keep him - I think to the point of irritation :


----------



## caroline162

I started a new thread for him in the Main forum - he is a rescue case no longer!!!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/188730-samson-coming-home.html

Thank you soooo much to all of you oh my gosh!! And thank you isn't even enough for EVERYTHING Danny has done. It's completely ridiculous how devoted and amazing he has been driving this much for this dog and for our family!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

You know Danny I am so happy you found him a right home and trust your judgement. But really have to admit being a bit sad you are not keeping the fellow.

I guess Ollie will have to wait until the Autumn to greet a newcomer to your household. Perhaps whoever that may be might be the one that really needs your expertise.

Thank you and get some sleep dear man.


----------



## Kylie

dborgers said:


> You're awesome!!!  (Kylie, give yourself a HUGE hug tonight )


Will do.  The video of "Max" on the bed was totally worth it!!!


----------



## dborgers

UPDATE 20,016:

"Max" is only a year and a half old, not 2. The woman who 'sold' him told me he was born December 2011, when I signed up for GRF. 

He still has a lot of puppy in him


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Another "SUN" song to welcome Samson and thank Danny.





 
oops, posted in wrong Samson thread.


----------



## dborgers

caroline162 said:


> I just want to mention that I asked Danny probably a million times whether he wasn't sure he wanted to keep him - I think to the point of irritation :


I've never been irritated for even 1 second 

I'm going to be out of town nearly a month this summer. And I'm taking what ashes I don't spread at the lake down to Florida with me the end of July to scatter in the Atlantic and Gulf of Mexico. I love the whole idea of him being everywhere in the world .. and even in the clouds and rain. Did that with my sister too.

Sometime this fall I'll be ready to welcome another golden. In the meantime, I get to snuggle little rescues like this beautiful boy for a little while ;D


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Danny, you are the best! There's no other way to say it!! Samson is one lucky dog.


----------



## caroline162

dborgers said:


> I've never been irritated for even 1 second
> 
> I'm going to be out of town nearly a month this summer. And I'm taking what ashes I don't spread at the lake down to Florida with me the end of July to scatter in the Atlantic and Gulf of Mexico. I love the whole idea of him being everywhere in the world .. and even in the clouds and rain. Did that with my sister too.
> 
> Sometime this fall I'll be ready to welcome another golden. In the meantime, I get to snuggle little rescues like this beautiful boy for a little while ;D


and you will ALWAYS be his Dog-God-Father and get pictures and updates on him! :smooch:


----------



## dborgers

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Thank you much Danny, I truly think Andy had a part in this.
> 
> Travel safely.


His paws are all over this 

This little guy is like a 3/4 size Andy. Same darling personality, even looks somewhat simllar, especially from the profile. When he would snuggle my arm as I drove I had to do a double take.

BTW, the plan for him to perhaps end up in Caroline162's wonderful house and with her great family was in the works from the get go. I needed to assess him to see if he was ready to be in a home or needed to go to a rescue group for some time to assimilate. He is simply a delightful, happy, starved-for-affection and affectionate little boy.

I am so happy for him.

Repeating myself: Andy's paws are all over this one. It gave me a little insight into his life before me as well. Starved for affection and literally, then dumped at a kill shelter living in a cage.

This is truly a beautiful experience.

I know I said I'm going to bed, but I've had like 5 cups of coffee on the way home to stay alert, plus I'm mentally wired up. I'll get that nap though. And I know this little guy will be on the bed too.

We played fetch in the motel room for a good hour last night after I walked him 3 times for over an hour. It was heartwarming to watch him smell all the new flowers and just be so happy.

Wow. That's all I can say. This community is awesome. He's going to have the most wonderful life with Caroline162's family. Just wow!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Only you could do something so selfless.

Samson is a wonderful name-safe travels to both of you!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

And may I say WOW.....for the amazing person that you are Danny. I only know you from this forum, but there is no doubt that you are one of the best human beings I know.


----------



## PrincessDi

Artnlibsmom said:


> And may I say WOW.....for the amazing person that you are Danny. I only know you from this forum, but there is no doubt that you are one of the best human beings I know.


 
You stole my words!! Danny...........you're WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just love, love love the name Samson!


----------



## dborgers

coppers-mom said:


> I think he'll try to share the bed.


That's exactly what happened!  He picked the bed next to the AC unit. That's SO like a golden. We had to have an extra AC vent installed in the bedroom (for a total of 3) because Andy 'adopted' one of them he climbed on top of when the weather was warm. Aw, he was such a great boy. Samson has all the makings. He reminds me so much of Andy ... same darling personality, same curiosity, affectionate to the Nth degree. Just wants to be loved.

Well, Samson, you're going to all you want the rest of your life, you little bug.

BTW, he was in the back yard a little bit ago. I whistled and he came running. He knows how to sit, knows what 'no' means. Very bright and willing little guy


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Road construction at exit 204, or so the radio says.

And another "Thanks" to you and Caroline.

Caroline, be careful driving through MEM.


Max


----------



## MaxMom

He sounds wonderful and so blessed to have loving people around him once again. Goldens are the sweetest dogs in the world. So wonderful that he will have a family to love him forever. Wonderful wonderful wonderful!!!!!


----------



## chloesmomMI

What a fantastic story! I've been following it from beginning to end and I've had on and off tears. Danny, you're amazing.


----------



## jimla

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> Only you could do something so selfless.
> 
> Samson is a wonderful name-safe travels to both of you!


Karen expressed my thoughts as well. Danny, please get some rest before the next leg of your journey. I'm looking forward to the next chapter of Samson's new life with Caroline's family.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I had this feeling that our new forum member Caroline might be ending up with a dog through here very soon! Bless you Danny for doing all this to make one family very very happy! You are a truly special person. Andy would be so proud of you.!! Thank you!!!


----------



## gold4me

How do you say thank you to all that have played a part in this wonderful story. I know, look into the beautiful eyes of Sampson, who has started down the road of love, and see how happy he is. Now THAT is what we golden folks know as a real THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Doug

Danny, to see the joy exuding from that precious boy's body and soul was just awesome
Thank you for sharing those wonderful videos.

I can only pray that Max's new family shares your special kindness, compassion and generosity. 

Max, may you continue to live a life where you will roll on the bed joyfully, take advantage of the air con vents, be walked often, enjoy lots of belly rubs and treats (including Mc Nuggets) with people who love you dearly and tell you how lovely you are.

You are indeed a special boy who is already very much loved on this forum.

Danny your good inspirational work on this forum never ceases to amaze me.
I cannot thank you enough.


----------



## mm03gn

This is such a great story!! Danny is going to be dog-father to many many more dogs I reckon!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Thank you Danny, thank you Caroline. Please drive safely everyone.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just caught up on the thread, welcome back home and safe travels for your next big journey to deliver beautiful Samson.
You've done such a wonderful and kind thing to rescue that little boy, very few people I know would be so thoughtful and willing to help, so you're a star! I'm sure Caroline will give him a fantastic home and he will get all the love he deserves


----------



## Finn's Fan

Just read through all 28 wonderful pages of this story, knowing that there would be a happy ending no matter what it was to be once Danny jumped in the car to get this precious pup. Thanks, Danny, for being Samson's rescue angel and to everyone else involved in getting the ball rolling to get this youngster out of he**. Caroline, heartiest congratulations on your new family member. When your kiddos are looking for someone to thank, remind them to include Andy, Danny's beloved and much missed angel pup. Can't wait for the rest of the story.....


----------



## KathyL

Kylie said:


> Believe me, I have been glowing ever since I found out Danny was going to rescue him. I had been so upset when I first saw the ad, knowing I couldn't help, when I realized I could in some small way. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU DANNY!!!!!!!


Glowing and rightfully so. You brought this to the forefront and Danny jumped into action.


----------



## Zuca's mom

I love happy endings and wonderful new beginnings! I can't wait to see Sampson grow up with his new little family. God bless you Danny!


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Thank you, Danny and friends*

I want to thank everyone who has watched over and participated in this thread and the rescue of Max/Samson. My work as a Mod is sometimes disheartening because we look at what is going wrong on the Forum. 

This is a classic example of why I love the GRF and feel honored to serve this community.

Bless you all from the bottom of my heart.

Lucy


----------



## GoldenMum

THIS FORUM ROCKS!!!!! And there are angels among us, and Danny is one of them!!!


----------



## Brave

Just getting caught up. I can't stop crying from happiness and joy. Danny you are amazing. Absolutely amazing. 

Max will have the best life ever. And he totally knows it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz

Just when I thought this thread couldn't get any better!! 

Great news!!!! I am so happy for Samson and Caroline162, your guys (and your family, of course) are going to be so happy together. :heartbeat

Danny, thank you so much for travelling and rescuing this boy! Andy most definately have a paw in this one.:You_Rock_


----------



## Karen519

*Samson*

Here is where Samson's story continues!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8730-samson-coming-home.html?highlight=Samson


----------



## Finleys mom

dborgers said:


> I'm leaving for Ohio in an hour to go get him. We are not ready to adopt ourselves until the fall (trips, etc), but we'll foster him for a little while and assess his temperament and see how he gets along with small dogs and ensure he gets a wonderful forever home.
> 
> First things first: getting him the H out of there. Which is gonna happen 9 or 10 hours from now (it's 400+ miles away)


Amazing heart you have!


----------



## Hali's Mom

KathyL said:


> Glowing and rightfully so. You brought this to the forefront and Danny jumped into action.


I too have had the privilage of being aided by the help of the wonderful members of this forum. Indeed we all make a great team. :smooch:


----------



## dborgers

I ended up driving to Arkansas last night and just woke up after sleeping 17 straight hours. I will put together video and get some posted over the weekend. Still getting my eyes open LOL

Caroline162 is a really nice person. It was a pleasure to meet her in person.

More to follow over the weekend.


----------



## caroline162

Thank you for checking in, Danny! We were getting worried! Lots of stories and pictures in Sammy's new thread


----------



## dborgers

caroline162 said:


> Thank you for checking in, Danny! We were getting worried! Lots of stories and pictures in Sammy's new thread


I'll check it out. My eyes are just opening to ' full mast ' 

I've never driven 1300 miles in a day. I was asleep literally within 2 minutes after getting home and never stirred for 17 hours LOL

With excitement, I go to your thread to catch up 

I LOVE your signature pic. His own collar, tag, leash. Awwww. 

Did i mention he didn't even have his own collar from that woman and came in a borrowed one? Geesh. Well, now he's in Dog Heaven and a family member. Just amazing


----------



## *Laura*

Wow Danny..... 1300 miles. You're amazing!!! We're all so happy that you are safe and sound


----------



## Max's Dad

1300 miles in one day!!!!!!!!! I am lucky to go 300.


----------



## goldensrbest

I don't see how you did it, your one nice person.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Danny, you are my hero. I'm pretty sure Samson & his new family feel the same way. Thank you for being who you are.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Danny, so glad you checked in after you got some sleep! You are my hero!!!! Hugs and go get more sleep!


----------



## dborgers

I hadn't turned on the video cam since doing Andy's last video when I turned it on to shoot video of Sammy.

This popped up on the screen:










Young Andy:










This rescue is in honor of Andy


----------



## Finn's Fan

Danny, welcome home. That's a nice way for Andy to say "good job, Dad" for your super efforts on Sammy's behalf. I'll bet your lovely angel is grinning from ear to ear at the outcome of your kindness.


----------



## *Laura*

dborgers said:


> I hadn't turned on the video cam since doing Andy's last video when I turned it on to shoot video of Sammy.
> 
> This popped up on the screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This rescue is in honor of Andy


I think that's where Andy has been sitting during this entire journey. As always right by your side. ..... Pass the tissue please


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> I think that's where Andy has been sitting during this entire journey. As always right by your side. ..... Pass the tissue please


Let me grab a couple more, then you can have them


----------



## jacksilas

Danny,

It's all been said in this thread a billion times, but as a new member, it is overwhelming to read through this story and see the very definition of selfless, beyond caring, and incredible - just to mention a few of the things that you obviously are.
Thank you so much for making what started as a horrible story, one with a grand ending!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dborgers

This is a real group effort, beginning with Kylie being caring enough to post his story. I happened to be flexible and could go get him, as well as being experienced in rescue. Caroline162 was trusting enough to take a boy she'd never met - on a moment's notice as it turned out - leaving work early, having already ordered things for him earlier in the week (which look like they arrived on his Gotcha Day).

She is a great person. So aware of what his needs are and will be. Willing to take that on and give him a wonderful home for many years to come.

Others on the forum generously chipped in some towards expenses (thank you )

This is completely a GRF "all together now" effort. It blessed me to have been able to be a part of it. Love is everything. Caring about others is the key to happiness. 

And little Sammy now has a wonderful family and a bright future ahead of him.

I hope this will give others the thought of adopting a rescue in the future. He is just one example of a wonderful golden who was thrown away when he got 'too big' for his first family to want to handle. There are thousands of Sammy stories every year.

"Saving one dog won't save the world, but for that one dog the world has been changed forever."


----------



## dborgers

coppers-mom said:


> I think he'll try to share the bed.


 HA HA! He did  There were two beds in the room. He picked the one next to the AC vent.

We played for a good hour after I'd walked him for an hour. It was in an area of hotels and motels that all had good landscaping, so he was VERY interested in smelling every flower, bush, blade of grass. Just as glad to be out in the open air with a person and not in a cage.

After we got done playing I turned off the lights. He was laying with his head on the pillow next to me, staring at me. After only 10 seconds he put his left paw over my shoulder. That's the last thing I remember until 3:15 when he woke me up playing with the stuffed duck Laura had given me to give Andy back in December 2011 when I met her and her daughters so they could take Buddy to his new forever home near Toronto, ON.

Sammy was throwing it up in the air on the bed or off the bed - and retrieving it over and over. It's a joyful thing to wake up to a dog - especially one like him - having a great time. We went for another walk after I gave him some water. Since I figured neither of us would be sleeping again we hit the road. He shared a few bites my Egg McMuffin with a wagging tail. Stopped at 4 or 5 Mc's on the way home to refill my coffee and get a pee break. 

It was a heartwarming trip, needless to say. During the time we were at my house (about an hour or so) he even started answering back when I'd tell him what a good boy he was. "You are a SUPER good boy!" "Woo...hum ... roo" he went. Over and over. So cute. 

Thanks to Caroline162's being such a trooper, I think it worked out as well as it possibly could have. I have a feeling Sammy was already becoming very attached to me after just a couple hours. If he'd stayed here over a week it would have been even harder on him.

God answers prayers that are for good and His will. This I know. There were some bumps along the way, but all throughout this whirlwind journey - from the first email to that woman who 'didn't need him anymore' to other bumps along the way - it all worked out perfectly. Besides, there was a guardian angel watching over another thrown away golden boy. An angel who made this all happen. First name begins with "A" and ends in "Y". Middle letters 'n' and 'd'


----------



## dborgers

OutWest said:


> Woo hoo! Happy Golden, that's what I wanted to see!!!!! He has no idea how much his luck just turned around!!!
> 
> How was the place? Any comments on that? No matter really--just glad the rescue operation came off successfully.


Well, there are dog lovers and there are dog owners. GRF is definitely a site of dog _lovers. _From the moment I signed up here the night of Andy's lymphoma diagnosis - in a heap of tears and worry - you people have poured out your goodwill and shared in the laughter and tears and everything in between throughout his lymphoma journey. It has been a time of incredibly heartwarming shared experiences with y'all. I've never run across such a tenderhearted and kindhearted bunch of people in my life as I have on GRF. You are truly an amazing community of dog _lovers_. With hearts like golden retrievers. That is the highest compliment I can pay you 

I don't think she wanted me to see her place. Practically had to DRAG her address out of her. We ended up meeting behind a fire/police station in New Albany, OH about 15 minutes from her house. It's all good. Saved me an extra half hour on the road too. And probably some tears that would have rolled seeing him in that 5 X 9 cage and thinking about what a pitiful life he's had these past 6 months.

I got the sense she's rather poor. Her vehicle was a really beat up old 1980's full sized van. She stated she raises golden doodles. Probably one of her few means of support "Judge that ye be not judged" is what Jesus said. I prayed for her as I drove away.

I did make a few well considered and diplomatically put comments about how dogs like "Max" need nurturing, love, and to be members of a family. How he's evidence of how some people adopt puppies and throw them away when they get big and won't take care of them. That it takes commitment and responsibility to have a family pet. That they deserve great lives.

Kept it light and happy and fun and, as I said, very diplomatically worded. I hope I left her with food for thought for her conscience to mull over as she lays in bed at night.

You never know. I hope "Max" (now Samson/Sammy) will be a vessel of change for goldens and golden doodles that follow on her farm. The last thing I told her was about how many rescues I've been a part of where people just threw their dogs away - like Andy and so many others - and what hell they have to go through as a result. Let's all pray she thinks about things a little from now on ...


----------



## dborgers

mm03gn said:


> This is such a great story!! Danny is going to be dog-father to many many more dogs I reckon!


----------



## dborgers

I went through the video I shot. Much of it is the same-same and on the road shots. 

Here are a couple of the highlights.

Meeting Max (now Samson). That's the woman who placed the ad and 'sold' him for the highest bid:






Samson experiencing what may be his first ever toy. GRF member *Laura* gave this to me to give to Andy when. ironically, I met Laura and her daughters in Ohio when they adopted Buddy days before Christmas in 2011 thanks to GRF.

Samson gets a toy:






Crusin' Down The Road to Nashville. He was the perfect traveler for only having ever had 2 short car rides before this long trek :


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

I just love reading about the trip and Samson!
*Thank you, Kylie, for your plea for help!!!!*
YOU saved Samson's life and made Caroline and her family so happy!


----------



## *Laura*

Loved your videos Danny. Samson is a beautiful boy. He looks like such a sweetie


----------



## goldensmum

There is nothing more that I can say that hasn't already been said about everyone who was involved in this tale (or should it be tail?).

I applaud everyone of you


----------



## HolDaisy

Loved watching the videos of Samson's journey to his forever home. He has so much energy and love to give, he's just beautiful


----------



## Dancer

This story really hit me in the heart. Thank goodness for happy endings. That little fella's simple joy at being given some affection....it moves me to tears. I'm going to go walk my spoiled brats. Maybe buy them some new toys.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah

Danny you are champion of rescue! Looks like you found Sammy the absolute perfect home for him!


----------



## Goldens R Great

Oh. My. Word. Is this the best story or what? I was on vacation last week and am just catching up on all of this.

Samson is such a handsome boy! I loved the videos of him. 

Bless you Kylie for initially posting about this boy, bless you Danny for rescuing him and bless you Caroline for taking him into your home! You all are so awesome!


----------



## Toriaroo

I cried all the way through this thread. What an amazing story. I feel very lucky to have found this place, and I'm certain Max/Sammy's life is better for it. You are an incredible person - one the world needs more of.


----------



## Karen519

*This is Samson's new thread*

Here is Samson's new thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/188730-samson-coming-home.html


----------



## dborgers

The new pictures on Samson's new thread from this weekend (4th of July) are amazing! 
Starting at post #430 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/188730-samson-coming-home.html

TEASER: Sammy this weekend:


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## maizy's mom

WOW!! this is an incredible story. I just read through all 32 pages catching up, only stopped to grab tissues! Thank you Danny for being just a wonderful caring person! It sounds like Sammy is now in a wonderful home where he can truly enjoy a very golden life!


----------



## dborgers

HAPPY GOTCHA DAY Anniversary, Sammy


----------



## Karen519

*Sammy*

Happy Gotcha Day Anniversary, Sammy!!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Gotcha Day Sammy, can't believe a year has past!


----------



## jennretz

Just saw this! What a wonderful story!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

I'm struck by how much Max/Samson and Rudy resemble each other. Both the same size too ... about 60ish pounds.

That was a fun adventure!! Maybe Samson's mom will give us an update and pics on his thread (hint hint )


----------



## ang.suds

Wow, this was so much fun to read through. Danny, you are an angel for rescuing this boy. I am going to head over to Sammy's new thread now! Thanks for a wonderful happy ending!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Happy Gotcha Day!!!

Max


----------



## dborgers

I got an email from Caroline162, who adopted Max, now "Sammy". Sammy is living the life!! 

Here's a new pic of him on their front porch:


----------



## jennretz

Ahhh....this story warms my heart! There are good people in the world (or at least on this forum)


----------



## HolDaisy

Great pic, so glad that he's having a fun life!


----------



## dborgers

It sure is great knowing this boy, whose former life was a lonely cage, is now living a happy and fun filled life ... with 4 kids to play with. Perfect!!  

How wonderful of Caroline162 to have taken a leap of faith and adopted this boy. She was so insightful and thoughtful of his needs. Sammy got the perfect mom and family


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to read Sammy is happy and enjoying life with his wonderful family!


----------

